# Spinner Target Video



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A couple of the guys wanted to see my spinner target, so here you go. I'm glad I shot the video when I did because about five shots after I finished it I broke the spinner again. I need better glue or a different construction but the idea is a good one.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

MJ,

I bought several different sized spoons at the thrift store and cut the handles off with about 2" left. I folded the handle into a loop with needle nose pliers and threaded the rod/string through the loop. These are indestructible, make a neat sound, and come in different sizes from soup ladle to baby spoon.

The spinners are a fresh target, cans and soft golf balls get old after a while.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> MJ,
> 
> I bought several different sized spoons at the thrift store and cut the handles off with about 2" left. I folded the handle into a loop with needle nose pliers and threaded the rod/string through the loop. These are indestructible, make a neat sound, and come in different sizes from soup ladle to baby spoon.


That's agreat idea! I'm going to hit Goodwill while I'm in town later.
You're the freaking man!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Peresh turned me onto the spoon spinner a few months ago, they are great.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay! Since I'v been ripping soda cans in half in under five shots so much lately, this will be my new hot setup. I've got the leather nd the spoons already. Thanks for the post and the ideas!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Okay! Since I'v been ripping soda cans in half in under five shots so much lately, this will be my new hot setup. I've got the leather nd the spoons already. Thanks for the post and the ideas!


Yeah, even steel cans only last a day for me anymore between the big ammo and shooting so much.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you want something that will last get a nylon strap that has a loop sewn in the end. Cut it to size and it makes a great target and it does not wear out. If you have an army surplus near by they have about any size you would want. I just got a 2 inch white one because where I shoot it is always in the shadows. I have a 2 inch a 1 1/4 inch and this 3/4 red one when I get to feeling like I can't miss. It can dodge a 7/16 steel ball like you would not believe.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for making this video M_J... see the video wasn't boring at all

LGD


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I have one of these, which I keep at work in the warehouse:

http://www.amazon.com/Champion-Bullet-Trap-Airgun-Pellet/dp/B0018FTTLW


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I remember someone making a spinning target from one of those black rubber runway mats shaped about like yours. He had spray painted it in hunter orange and it looked like a great target. It was in the forum.
Wayne


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have some spinners I made out of conveyor belt material, it cannot be destroyed!! I have several that have been in service for over a year and they still look new, save a few .5mm threads poking out the edges.

However, they are boring to shoot. One spin, no sound, not awesome!

I like to have an auditory "you got it" along with the spin. Metal is best for me!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm like Nathan, I like sound. I always wanted to rig up an explosion type sound. Everytime you tagged it, the thing would go off like a 16" gun from a battle wagon. (Oh yeah Gary,that would go well around this neighborhood!) Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tried the spoon-spinner.
Just a tip: if you wuss out and use too big a spoon it will send your ammo flying to the four winds when you hit it rather than spinning








Off to bend up a smaller, lighter spoon...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

have you tried hammering it flat? That's how i envisioned it anyway

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been shooting spoons. I find that they get bent out of shape when smacked with a lead ball. I was frankly amazed at how much they do bend even though free to spin. After about 10 to 20 hits, they would be bent so badly they hung almost sideways, so I had to use pliers to re-bend them. But they do make a very satisfying smack when hit. I have never had a problem with ammo flying off ... maybe because I am shooting heavier stuff. Spoons are a great idea ... as stated, they spin, they make a noise, and except for bending, they are almost indestructable ... and you can get various sizes.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

M_J said:


> Tried the spoon-spinner.
> Just a tip: if you wuss out and use too big a spoon it will send your ammo flying to the four winds when you hit it rather than spinning
> 
> 
> ...


I always make sure I am shooting the back of the spoon. Seems to help with them flying out of the catchbox


----------

